# Smoke Fluid



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

What can be used for smoke fluid in postwar American Flyer engines?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Found on another site:



> I have use "Big Puff", "Super Smoke", Lionel Smoke, MTH Smoke and a host of others depending on what the hobby shop has at the time. I have not seen a noticeable difference between any of them as no two of my Flyer locomotives are exactly alike when it comes to smoke production.


Looks like pretty much any standard smoke fluid.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tyco Man,
I have tried A few different smoke fluids as well, and not seen much difference in smoke production with one exception. 
We used Proto Smoke at a train show a couple of years ago and we all said it created more smoke than others we use.
If you do a quick search on eBay you can read about lots of different brands, below is a link to one of the Proto Smoke products.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTH-60-1047...720471?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4d03f2b8d7

Aflyer


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyco, I just go to my local hobby shop and buy whatever they have on hand: they all seem pretty similar. One bottle lasts forever, and you can get scents ranging from coal dust to floral scents to accommodate the missus.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Do they have one that smells like bacon frying? God I love that smell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Do they have one that smells like bacon frying? God I love that smell.


Here you go, JT's MegaSteam, look under Dinner and Food Scents.

http://www.megasteam.com/page2.html


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

ARE YOU FREAKIN' KIDDIN' ME??? I was only joking and here they have it. OMG !!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You thought you could stump us that easily?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I learned a valuable lesson, thanks.


----------

